# Finally some pictures off the Cuddeback!



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

First of all, thanks BullOne, Woody, and Jim Thompson.  I had it too high up guys.  The deer were all under it for a week and never got a picture!  

After lowering it and angling it down, I got some pictures finally.

The first deer picture ever was this momma and her little one...


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

This buck showed up after the doe and fawn, but it wasn't as "close up" as this one is.

He's a little weak on his left side, but about a 2 year old deer.  Give him a couple more years, he'll be nice...

I'm LOVING the camera!

Besides these three deer, I got a picture of a BIG ol' coon... what the heck, I'll post him too!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

The buck, doe, and coon....


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

Last one for now... I promise. 

Does the flash spook the deer???  Naawwwwwwwwww......


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay, I'll bite.  Where is the dadburn coon?


----------



## PFDR1 (Aug 12, 2005)

*HuntinRebel*

Lower right corner of 3rd picture.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

Third picture, bottom right.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I reckon he's that gray blurb then.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> I reckon he's that gray blurb then.


 Yeah, that gray blurb with ears and sparkling eye.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Yeah, that gray blurb with ears and sparkling eye.




Delton, the old peepers ain't what they used to be!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Delton, the old peepers ain't what they used to be!


 I know what you mean, the wife pointed him out to me.... after I asked her "that rock wasn't there when we put the camera out!".

Thank God for glasses!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, the wife pointed him out to me.... after I asked her "that rock wasn't there when we put the camera out!".
> 
> Thank God for glasses!




Glad I ain't the only one!!  On windy days in the deer woods, I've alot of problems picking up movement.


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 12, 2005)

*nice pictures delton*

Nice pictures Delton!  Thats a good looking, young buck that may be a wall hanger before its over with.  

th


----------



## S.Dailey (Aug 12, 2005)

Delton,

Keep 'em coming. By the way I didn't see my stand anywhere in those pictures.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 12, 2005)

dElton,
Are you going to buy another one now that that one is stolen?     
Good looking pics!   Keep 'em coming.....


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 12, 2005)

Great pics.....the coon tells the story,corn is a magnet for them  

BTW.........put a jar of peanut butter 20 yards away and as long as it lasts they stay off the corn.....sometimes


----------



## Augie (Aug 12, 2005)

Pics look great Delton!  
Those ought to get the ol' trail cam addiction going!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 12, 2005)

Great lookin pics.....Those Cuddebacks take some nice pictures.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad y'all are enjoying them.  Yes.  The addiction has began!  Can't wait until early november to see what's cruising about....


----------



## carabrook (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics, we have two of the cuddy backs and keep them about 4 ft off the ground angled down and they work great


----------



## leo (Aug 13, 2005)

*Looking good Delton*

thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2005)

nice pics Deltie


----------

